# Edwards/Lake Creek rancher guy?



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Was it Stanley? He is unforgettable.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

i don't think it was Stanley...the guy I'm looking for was fortyish, wore a visor, and drove a Toyota Landcruiser, I think...Had an Aussie Cattle Dog with him...


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Glen Lavel ? drives a red landcruiser and manages a large property up Lake Creek.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> Glen Lavel ? drives a red landcruiser and manages a large property up Lake Creek.


I think thats him!!! Now how do i get ahold of him?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

sent you a pm with his phone number.


----------

